# Shotokan Books



## CuongNhuka (Apr 5, 2008)

Any recommondations? Any variety of Karate is good, Shotokan is perfered.

If your curious as to why I ask, I'll tell you. Cuong Nhu includes Shotokan in the circulum (infact, it's mostly Shotokan). I decided to find out more about where Cuong Nhu comes from, so I thought I might as well buy some books.

Thank you!


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 5, 2008)

I found this very enlightening.


----------



## exile (Apr 5, 2008)

Check out what Rob Redmond has to say here. I often disagree with him (and never more sharply than over the matter of the application potential of kata), but at the same time, he's often a breath of very fresh skeptical air in the excessively mystified world of the MAs.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 5, 2008)

FieldDiscipline said:


> I found this very enlightening.


 
I actually have that book. It was a very good read. However, I was hoping to add to the 'Shotokan Section' of my 'Martial Arts Library'.

Exile, I'll look into that site.


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 6, 2008)

I'll be having a look at that site too.

CuongNhuka, I like what you have written in your signature block.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 6, 2008)

FieldDiscipline said:


> CuongNhuka, I like what you have written in your signature block.


 
Tell 'Triple G'


----------



## DavidCC (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a number of books about Shotokan on my site www.kungfubooksonline.com

Here is one I browsed and it looked pretty good

Shotokan Karate: Unravelling the Kata


PS - I enjoyed working out with your teacher last wekeed, and he had only good things to say about you


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 7, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> I have a number of books about Shotokan on my site www.kungfubooksonline.com
> 
> Here is one I browsed and it looked pretty good
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, thank you, and I'm not surprised.


----------

